
New York City's Hidden Subway Station - ColinWright
http://www.travelettes.net/new-york-city%E2%80%99s-hidden-subway-station
======
nakedrobot2
"But as the stations tracks were severely curved, a dangerous gap between the
train doors and the platform was formed making it an unsafe area."

Wow, the fear of lawsuits and lack of common sense in the USA stretches back
to the 1940's at least!

This gap in between train and platform is par for the course in London, where
they have coined the famous term "Mind the gap" and it seems to have worked
pretty well :) I guess there are still plenty of cases of people falling into
the gap that we don't hear about much (see the london tube employee AMA on
Reddit
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/13k9qm/i_am_a_london_u...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/13k9qm/i_am_a_london_underground_employee_ama/)
)

